# Another Antifreeze Smell



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have read many threads on the dreaded antifreeze smell and never thought it would hit since no issue in the first year of ownership, but it has reared its ugly face. I am calling the dealership tomorrow to get the vehicle in asap.

A little background:

A few weeks back during a snow storm running the defroster, I thought I smelled antifreeze but assumed it was the older vehicle in front at the time. A few days later I smell it again and it seems to come and go. Now fast forward to today, It really is noticeable after it is warmed up and heat/defrost is on 2-3 clicks full hot. I do notice when I stop somewhere, it seems like when i come back out that the windows steam up when the defrost first comes on, but after 2-3 min full hot they clear up..I was thinking heater core but wouldn't that leave one helluva film on the window? It however does now steam up like this on normal dry days so I'll attribute it to the moisture from the snow. I have not seen any leaks although I did top off the antifreeze at 16k and attributed that to air working its way out of the system. I am now @18k and doesn't seem like the level has dropped any significant amount.

Has anyone ever had this issue resolved??? If so what was the final outcome?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you smell it outside the car and when was your Cruze manufactured (label is on driver's door)?

In answer to your question about has anyone had this resolved I have. I had the HVAC mold/mildew earthy odors, the HVAC glycol sourced odor, and just this past month or so anti-freeze odors outside the car due to a leaking water pump.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> Do you smell it outside the car and when was your Cruze manufactured (label is on driver's door)?
> 
> In answer to your question about has anyone had this resolved I have. I had the HVAC mold/mildew earthy odors, the HVAC glycol sourced odor, and just this past month or so anti-freeze odors outside the car due to a leaking water pump.



I will have to take a look on the mfg date, I do believe it was manufactured mid early/mid 2012..I did smell antifreeze outside now come to think of it, so I may be working on a leak somewhere that is too slow to see.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

All the 2012s have an HVAC duct box that uses a glycol based lubricant. Once you eliminate odor source from the engine bay this is the final step to fix.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Did this smell start once you topped off the coolant not too long ago? It kinda sounds like it did.

I made that same mistake, and have since run my coolant level at the bottom of the arrow on the tank when cold, interpreting the top of the arrow as the "full hot" line. That seems to keep any coolant smell away from my Cruze. 

There have been far too many reports here of dealers/customers trying to chase down this issue with a full tank and getting nowhere...and as I have little patience for such things, such an easy resolution to an annoying problem works well for me


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Did this smell start once you topped off the coolant not too long ago? It kinda sounds like it did.
> 
> I made that same mistake, and have since run my coolant level at the bottom of the arrow on the tank when cold, interpreting the top of the arrow as the "full hot" line. That seems to keep any coolant smell away from my Cruze.
> 
> There have been far too many reports here of dealers/customers trying to chase down this issue with a full tank and getting nowhere...and as I have little patience for such things, such an easy resolution to an annoying problem works well for me



I don't believe the two to be related but there is a possibility. I do know the reservoir cap is really really easy to turn and I suspect that this may be the cause.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know that when I fill my coolant to the top of the arrow it will vapor seep out of the pressure cap until it's almost to the bottom of the arrow.


----------



## johnnycruze (Feb 16, 2014)

obermd said:


> All the 2012s have an HVAC duct box that uses a glycol based lubricant. Once you eliminate odor source from the engine bay this is the final step to fix.


 How do they fix the hvac duct?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The HVAC duct replacement is major surgery on the inside of your car. Basically the entire dash has to be removed along with the front driver and passenger side door sills. This duct is on the "front" side of the dash next to the engine bay firewall.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> The HVAC duct replacement is major surgery on the inside of your car. Basically the entire dash has to be removed along with the front driver and passenger side door sills. This duct is on the "front" side of the dash next to the engine bay firewall.


This is the reason I never had this done to my car, the smell only occurs when below 25F for me, so I only have to deal with it for a few months a year anyway.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> This is the reason I never had this done to my car, the smell only occurs when below 25F for me, so I only have to deal with it for a few months a year anyway.


Where's your coolant level, just out of curiosity?


----------



## johnnycruze (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank You Very Much.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

spacedout said:


> This is the reason I never had this done to my car, the smell only occurs when below 25F for me, so I only have to deal with it for a few months a year anyway.


I haven't bother to do mine yet either. Maybe in the future but for now I can live with it. There are times that it is very strong in the cabin, even sickening but that's not the norm. Normally I only notice it if I have the heat on high and the controls set to the floor, if I turn the heat down a notch or two and set the heat on vent the smell goes away. Kind of different from what others are saying I know but that's how it is for me. My complaint is with the smell outside the car, when I park in the garage you can smell it all over the place!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AVCruze12 said:


> I have read many threads on the dreaded antifreeze smell and never thought it would hit since no issue in the first year of ownership, but it has reared its ugly face. I am calling the dealership tomorrow to get the vehicle in asap.
> 
> A little background:
> 
> ...



AVCruze12, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. Please let us know if you would like for us to reach out to your dealership on your behalf. You can private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I had to drop mine off at the dealer today.. my advisor told me they have replaced at least a half dozen heater cores on the '11s and '12s so far. Stink is at the point where it is making me nauseous.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bruno said:


> I had to drop mine off at the dealer today.. my advisor told me they have replaced at least a half dozen heater cores on the '11s and '12s so far. Stink is at the point where it is making me nauseous.


Hi Bruno,

I’m sorry to hear that you were having this concern with your Cruze. I am glad that you were able to take your vehicle to the dealership in order to get this problem resolved. Please feel free to follow up with us regarding your dealership visit. Also, if you have any other concern, questions, or need assistance, Chevrolet Customer Care is here for you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 111459 (May 23, 2012)

Purchased my 2012 cruze new last year. Last winter I had no problems with heat or defrost no matter what setting I used. I have 19000 miles on the car and this winter I getting the smell of antifreeze and the windows inside the car fog badly unless I ride with the window open, it's cold here in the winter in northeast pennsylvania. I took it to the dealer I purchased from this past Saturday and the service writer said he never heard of this problem. He called later that afternoon and said my air ducts had been clogged with leaves and twigs and they cleaned them out. Taking him for his word I picked up the car. On the way home, same thing, same smell, same fogged up windows. My wife who followed me back from the dealership in her 2002 Impala, no problem, heat on and windows closed. I called the dealer and asked to have the same service writer call me back. He did. He had the nerve to tell me that he also owned the cruze and the one and only complaint he had about his was that he had to keep a window open in the winter or the cabin would also fog up. Why did he not say this when I arrived for my appointment? Back peddling maybe? I have been driving since 1976 and have never had anyone tell me something like this before. This is a very large and respected dealership in Bucks county, PA and I was hoping to purchase a new Subaru Outback for my wife this spring. I need to have this fixed but I cannot go back to this dealership without someone from chevy to help advocate my case for me. Thanks for reading.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

111459 said:


> Purchased my 2012 cruze new last year. Last winter I had no problems with heat or defrost no matter what setting I used. I have 19000 miles on the car and this winter I getting the smell of antifreeze and the windows inside the car fog badly unless I ride with the window open, it's cold here in the winter in northeast pennsylvania. I took it to the dealer I purchased from this past Saturday and the service writer said he never heard of this problem. He called later that afternoon and said my air ducts had been clogged with leaves and twigs and they cleaned them out. Taking him for his word I picked up the car. On the way home, same thing, same smell, same fogged up windows. My wife who followed me back from the dealership in her 2002 Impala, no problem, heat on and windows closed. I called the dealer and asked to have the same service writer call me back. He did. He had the nerve to tell me that he also owned the cruze and the one and only complaint he had about his was that he had to keep a window open in the winter or the cabin would also fog up. Why did he not say this when I arrived for my appointment? Back peddling maybe? I have been driving since 1976 and have never had anyone tell me something like this before. This is a very large and respected dealership in Bucks county, PA and I was hoping to purchase a new Subaru Outback for my wife this spring. I need to have this fixed but I cannot go back to this dealership without someone from chevy to help advocate my case for me. Thanks for reading.


Is there another dealer close by or another service assistant you can deal with? Sure sounds like you've got a leaky heater core to me...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't think it is a leak per say on my cruze, it seems to only stink from the driver's vent closest to the door...as well as the defrost that points to the driver's window... If i turn off the heat and the first turn it on low it stinks terrible but only from that vent??? Maybe this in fact is that glycol lube from the hvac system as I really cant smell it near the cowl outside nor the center vents...Weird how it shows after a year.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think the reason the glycol based lubricant doesn't show up immediately for everyone is that it takes time for the grease to start breaking down to its components.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

AVCruze12 - I had the same issue. The smell was concentrated on the drivers side dash vent closest to the door. I never did get my coolant smell fixed after having the water pump replaced, cowl seals and coolant reservoir "fix" done, coolant reservoir cap replaced and the HVAC box replaced. I suspect that either the heater core was leaking on my Cruze or the coolant reservoir wasn't holding pressure. I also noticed that my coolant temp would rise to nearly 248 degrees at times, which may be the cause of the coolant reservoir not holding pressure. Unfortunately I just couldn't waste any more of my time trying to get this resolved. Take a look at your DIC and see what the coolant temp gets to (if you have that feature, as mid 2012 GM removed this feature). Maybe you have a faulty thermostat assembly?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AVCruze12 said:


> I don't think it is a leak per say on my cruze, it seems to only stink from the driver's vent closest to the door...as well as the defrost that points to the driver's window... If i turn off the heat and the first turn it on low it stinks terrible but only from that vent??? Maybe this in fact is that glycol lube from the hvac system as I really cant smell it near the cowl outside nor the center vents...Weird how it shows after a year.



AVCruze12, 

Please do not forget we are here if you need assistance. You can private message us when needed. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Appointment has been made for Monday to get the vehicle in, we will see what and if they find something, So far they have been great to me, being a family owned dealership makes all the difference.


----------



## andersoncruze (Feb 19, 2014)

I started to experience the coolant odor in my car in Nov. 13 after 24,000 miles. I took it to the dealer and they said the water pump was seaping and they replaced it. I drove it again and the odor was still in the car. By the way I would take my kids to school in the morning after driving for 25 minutes (enough to get it warmed up) and put it in my garage. I would smell it outside the car and I would pop the hood and see no leakage, my coolant level was not topped off and no drips on my garage floor. I drive 64 miles to work each way and I would definitely be smelling it whether I had it on recirculation or outside air and would have a film on the windshield and had to constantly have the defroster on. I took it back in and they are replacing the heater core which is on back order now. I am an autoworker for GM and if it is under warranty, demand it be fixed. You don't pay your hard earned money for a car and not expect it to be working properly. I don't care if it's a Cruze or a Corvette.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AVCruze12, 

I look forward to your update once you have been able to have this looked into. 

Andersoncruze, if you need assistance let us know. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like they are going to order a piece for the reservoir, my guess is the fix they do with the tube. I am skeptical but we shall see, I also had them fix the speedometer issue where it spikes occasionally. They did admit to smelling it in the vehicle which is a start.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

Ive had the smell since 18 thousand miles. Took to dealer where they couldnt find any leakage and no results from pressure test suggesting any leak but smell is still outside of the car. They topped off and sent me on my way. So idk. Im at 31 thousand miles now and still the same. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Iceman said:


> Ive had the smell since 18 thousand miles. Took to dealer where they couldnt find any leakage and no results from pressure test suggesting any leak but smell is still outside of the car. They topped off and sent me on my way. So idk. Im at 31 thousand miles now and still the same.


1. Time to find another dealer.
2. "They topped it off"? How low was the surge tank?
3. Where is the fluid in the surge tank? If it's at the top of the arrow molded on the tank, There has been lots of discussion here about lowering it to below the arrow to allow for more expansion and less probability of leaking out under the cap.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Iceman,

Please let us know if you need any assistance with getting your vehicle back into the dealership regarding your concern. We can be reached via PM. We're looking forward to your reply!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Kind of a hijack...

My car has always smelled like antifreeze. I just accepted it and kept an eye on the coolant bottle as it was slowly going down. Car now has 77645 miles.

Yesterday I had to drive a couple hours for work, ten minutes later I was back in my car with no heat. I dumped about 10 ounces, or half my water bottle, in the reservoir and wallah heat. 

I called the GM dealer closest to my house. They had an opening for today. I dropped it off this morning, explained what happened and the smell. My appointment was for 1 pm, they call me at 1:25 and told me my car was ready to be picked up.

I was in a bit of a hurry when I picked my car up, so never really thanked them. They even gave the ol' girl a bath for me.

So if anybody is ever in Standish, Michigan; I highly recommend Richardson Chevy. They did a fantastic job. Plus the smell is now gone.


Oh yeah. They replaced the water pump.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Finally received the Cruze back today after it being in the shop for 4 days due to parts for pi0704A and guess what..still there:banghead:. It seems to be worse IMO. So a phone call first thing tomorrow to bring the car back in. I have a feeling that GM themselves doesn't know what is causing the issue. Antifreeze is something I will not deal with coming into the passenger compartment as it is a health risk and makes a vehicle unfit to drive. I really hope the lemon law does not become the "resolution" but I have a feeling going by everything I have read that may be my only choice in the end.


----------



## andersoncruze (Feb 19, 2014)

Replacing the heater core did the trick. I am able to drive without smelling the coolant. My dealer, Sam Pierce Chevrolet in Daleville, IN, persisted in finding the problem and fixing it. I was impressed.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Just got back from taking my Wife's car to get gas. About a mile from the house I noticed the smell of antifreeze. Got home opened the hood, and got a pretty big whiff of antifreeze. Calling the dealer tomorrow to have this checked out when they perform the brake recall. Her car has 56k miles on it. It's a 2012.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

I see this is a somewhat typical and persistent problem in '11 and '12 cars. Has anyone noticed if it has shown up in '13 and '14 models (yet)???


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ im an 11 and never had this problem....it seems to me a lot of 12 models have this coolant problem, havent heard of too many 11's wish i could find out.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

They the 1 's on High really do not want me to talk about this so I won't ! 

IT is a 2011 late 2010 build when they had to get IT right .. 


I think I will go Smurfboarding now . Yo Smurf how are the WAVES ?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello All, 

I am sorry to hear you are having coolant odor concerns. If you would like for me to reach out to your dealership on your behalf, please do not hesitate to reach out. Be sure to private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the information. My Wife's car goes to the dealer on April 7th for the brake recall. I called them today about the coolant smell, and they will take care of it then. They suspect that the water pump is bad.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Daryl said:


> Thanks for the information. My Wife's car goes to the dealer on April 7th for the brake recall. I called them today about the coolant smell, and they will take care of it then. They suspect that the water pump is bad.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Hi Daryl,

Please let us know how the appointment goes regarding your wife's vehicle. If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to reach out to us. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MarkG (Jan 7, 2012)

Just got my cruze (2012 eco) back from the dealership todsy after they replaced the leaky water pump. This is the second one to be replaced. Each time I noticed an antifreeze smell after arriving home from work and pulling into the garage. Service Manager told me if the pump goes a third time they will refer it to GM.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mark, a small amount of anti-freeze smell is to be expected after a water pump replacement. This is simply "spilled" anti-freeze evaporating off the chassis. Also, if the dealership put too much anti-freeze into the surge tank after the repair you will have this odor as the surge tank vents the excess out. To check for the latter check the level in the surge tank while the engine is cold and the car is on level ground. If the tank fill is above the top rib you have too much coolant. In this case take it back in and have them siphon some out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I started smelling it on the outside of the car only. Level hasn't dropped since this thread I started a while back...


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/35570-appropriate-coolant-levels.html


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in and say that I have a *2013 Cruze 2LT* and am noticing the coolant smell. I've had the car for a year now. Though it is not enough to put me out of my car, the smell is still present. Dealer was unable to smell it. Like ChuzCruze the smell is mostly on the driver's side vent, closest to the door.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Just an update here. Took the Wife's Cruze in for the brake recall, and the antifreeze smell. While they were looking at it we went over to talk to the salesman about a 14 Cruze. Anyhow while we were doing that they called over, and confirmed that the water pump is bad, and that they are going to replace it. Hopefully this gets rid of the smell.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

I refused to accept my car last Friday evening when they said that the smell in the car was normal after replacing the HVAC TSB, because the ducts were new and "breaking in" and that it takes about 1000 miles for the smell to go away. I told them this smell was different and I already have 700 miles on the car since the HVAC TSB was done. Then the service assistant had the "rudeness" to tell me that it smelled like rotten food and that I did have a lot of trash in the car. This "trash" in the car was my kids' toys, books, and school papers on the backseat floor. Even though they had the car from Monday night to Friday night, with the Service Manager driving my car 30+ miles home Wednesday night and 30+ miles back to the dealership Thursday morning to test for the smell and he only reported the "normal" HVAC smell. After about 20 minutes of arguing what the smell was, and the fan on high and defrost with the car off and then turning the car on with the hood open, there became a very strong odor of not the sweet coolant smell, but a strong terrible odor like burnt electrical wire and plastic up next to the coolant reservoir and brake fluid reservoir, not by the water pump. Before we started the car, the coolant reservoir cap area really smelled like coolant, but the service assistant said he couldn't smell that. Then he got in the car and I could tell he was trying not to cough it was that bad! So the Service Manager finally agreed something wasn't right and they still have the car. I told them the smell got worse than before and it made my 2 daughters sick to their stomachs on a 30 minute drive, and that we had a vacation trip planned at the end of this week and I was not going to take the car with any smell like they thought was "normal" and acceptable. The Service Manager agreed the smell was most likely coming into the car thru the driver side cowl intake right behind the coolant tank.

Also they filled the coolant reservoir when they did the HVAC TSB, to the top line. I don't know where the level was before that.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dealer called at 6:55 to update that they tried all day to reproduce the smell and couldn't until about half an hour before he called me, so they will work on it in the morning and he'll call with another update around 10 or 11 AM. I asked Why didn't they work on it right when they found the smell again? Since they worked all day to find it. He said "Well, it was 30 minutes before they closed so.... they know how to reproduce it now and would start right in the morning." BOY winning me over with their awesome customer service.... NOT. I reminded the service assistant that I was going on a trip on Wednesday and that I had a Silverado as a loaner instead of my Cruze and paying plenty extra every day they have my car for warranty work.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

No company gets much done 30 mins to close. There's garbages to go out, rags to clean up, floors to sweep, last minute paperwork, and numerous other things. Look at the bright side, at least they called and told you they smelled it. They could have pretended like they didn't smell anything.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

There is such a thing as working Overtime to keep the customers happy, which I am still at work and started at 6:00 AM. I know they smelled the odor when I was there to pick up my car that was "done" last Friday night, instead of working late, and I had to leave the car there. With a 40 mile drive to the dealer from my work, I have to plan ahead to make it there before they close and can't just quick go back to work after wasting 2 hours of time on their mistake.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

In the case of automotive shops you couldn't stay open just to make 1-2 people happy because you would always be open late. You'd have to change your closing time to an hour later than usual.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Service assistant was going to update me this morning between 10:00 and 11:00 AM he said. No call when he said he would, which is the 3rd time he's told me he would call with an update at a certain time and didn't. Just got a call and they can not reproduce the smell today. Great. So I had told them I was going on vacation and he says that I need to bring the loaner back because it can not be allowed out of the state. So I am supposed to take my car back tonight and then take it back to them on Monday. I told him I wasn't going to take my car on the trip unless it was fixed, so they are going to waste 3 days this week not working on it, and make me come to the dealer twice for no reason. He said Well there are still a few hours today that we might be able to fix it. Sure. Just what I want to hear, they will say that it is fixed so I will take it back "happy" that it is done.....


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> Service assistant was going to update me this morning between 10:00 and 11:00 AM he said. No call when he said he would, which is the 3rd time he's told me he would call with an update at a certain time and didn't. Just got a call and they can not reproduce the smell today. Great. So I had told them I was going on vacation and he says that I need to bring the loaner back because it can not be allowed out of the state. So I am supposed to take my car back tonight and then take it back to them on Monday. I told him I wasn't going to take my car on the trip unless it was fixed, so they are going to waste 3 days this week not working on it, and make me come to the dealer twice for no reason. He said Well there are still a few hours today that we might be able to fix it. Sure. Just what I want to hear, they will say that it is fixed so I will take it back "happy" that it is done.....



Any chance you could take it to a different dealer? Seems like your current dealer doesn't want to fix it, or they can't figure out the problem.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

SkidooSteve12 - There is no "quick fix" for this issue. Be prepared to make several visits to your dealership. First they will replace the coolant surge tank cap, then they will add the surge tank "hose fix" (possibly they will do both at the same time) and then replace the HVAC box assembly (two day job). This may or may not fix the issue. Some people have had success with these repair attempts, others (like myself), were not so lucky. Be sure to open a case with GM so that things get "fast tracked". Contact the GM customer service on this forum to start the process, they are very helpful (although they have extremely limited authorization).


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

I talked to the Service Manager last night and he was much better at explaining what has been done so far. They don't think it is a coolant smell, not the sweet smell that coolant usually makes, and I agree that what we smelled last Friday night under the hood was not a coolant smell, it was more like a burnt electrical connector smell. But I still think that coolant smell is present, just not very strong. So they checked all of the connections that they could, tore apart the throttle body, and every part still looked good. They called GM and talked to an engineer and asked what other problems have been reported for a strong under the hood smell, and they said that over 90% are coolant related. He said they will keep checking as something isn't right, and might/would have to start replacing parts, but didn't want to start doing that yet.

I drove the car about 8 miles last night, and smelled under the hood in my garage and there was a slight odor still. I drove it 38 miles into work this morning and mainly smelled the plastic from the new HVAC box they replaced about 800 miles ago. I'll probably take it back Monday night. I am sticking with that dealer only because my car just went over 36,000 miles and my bumper to bumper warranty expired while they have been working on these issues.

I did send GM Customer Service a PM the other day and waiting for a reply still.

ChuzCruze - I read about your issues with your old Cruze and the outcome, and that sucks it went down like that. I too love my Cruze, but no car is worth risking the health of my 3 little kids that ride in the car with me almost daily.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Please, everyone who has the antifreeze smell go to www.nhtsa.gov and click on "file a complaint" located on the right side of the screen. Fill out the form, its quick and easy, just make sure you have your VIN# available when filling it out. I think that most dealerships are doing as much as they can to help resolve this issue, but GM corporate seems to be SLOW to come up with an actual fix. Government involvement may be the only way this gets an actual fix sometime soon.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> Please, everyone who has the antifreeze smell go to www.nhtsa.gov and click on "file a complaint" located on the right side of the screen. Fill out the form, its quick and easy, just make sure you have your VIN# available when filling it out. I think that most dealerships are doing as much as they can to help resolve this issue, but GM corporate seems to be SLOW to come up with an actual fix. Government involvement may be the only way this gets an actual fix sometime soon.


Done it last week. Next I'm going to file a complaint with the BBB.


----------

